# Unfortunately, your ride has been canceled



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I got a ping, headed there and after a few minutes I got a text saying “Unfortunately, your ride with Alan has been canceled” The ride completely disappeared from my ride history so I can’t just go into the ride and get my $5. Decided that it isn’t worth it to go back and forth with support because I already know that is going to take too much time for only $5. Has anyone else seen this wording? Usually it says “Pax has canceled the Lyft request”, I have never seen this wording before. Is this a new sneaky Lyft tactic to get out of paying cancellation fees?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If you feel 2 minutes had passed, chase your cancel fee! Lyft is counting on your complacency. That’s your $5! Not worth it? It’s a happy meal! Not to mention your declaration you won’t be treated a sucker!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I got a ping, headed there and after a few minutes I got a text saying "Unfortunately, your ride with Alan has been canceled" The ride completely disappeared from my ride history so I can't just go into the ride and get my $5. Decided that it isn't worth it to go back and forth with support because I already know that is going to take too much time for only $5. Has anyone else seen this wording? Usually it says "Pax has canceled the Lyft request", I have never seen this wording before. Is this a new sneaky Lyft tactic to get out of paying cancellation fees?


most of the cancellations with Lyft are when they route another driver to pick up the passenger you were on your way to pick up. They have done this so much that I dont even leave where I am at for at least a minute or two because I assume they will send another driver to intercept the passenger. The passengers are NOT cancelling all of the time. On Uber i very rarely have a cancel but on Lyft it seems to be every few rides and again, they are lying when they tell you the passenger cancelled. Look at the wording of the text......your rider with Alan has been cancelled......not Alan has cancelled....that is because Lyft likely cancelled it as they found a closer driver or a driver who doesn't have any surge/extra incentives. Just know there are zero ethics or morals associated with this company and Uber and you are nothing to them.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Usually, Lyft redispatches to a closer driver. 
Then, when you try to get a cancel fee, they’ll state that you aren’t making any progress towards the passenger that’s why you’re not eligible for a fee


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Breach of contract. They pull this shit still on the lux level even. But unfortunately on lux there is no ride swap just a ride taken away and you most likely wont get another one the rest of the day. Shocking to me that this hasnt been the next class action suit yet


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

The more i learn about lyft, the happier i am that i dont use lyft.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If you feel 2 minutes had passed, chase your cancel fee! Lyft is counting on your complacency. That's your $5! Not worth it? It's a happy meal! Not to mention your declaration you won't be treated a sucker!


Lol I actually changed my mind after I had posted this and sent them a message.



nouberipo said:


> most of the cancellations with Lyft are when they route another driver to pick up the passenger you were on your way to pick up. They have done this so much that I dont even leave where I am at for at least a minute or two because I assume they will send another driver to intercept the passenger. The passengers are NOT cancelling all of the time. On Uber i very rarely have a cancel but on Lyft it seems to be every few rides and again, they are lying when they tell you the passenger cancelled. Look at the wording of the text......your rider with Alan has been cancelled......not Alan has cancelled....that is because Lyft likely cancelled it as they found a closer driver or a driver who doesn't have any surge/extra incentives. Just know there are zero ethics or morals associated with this company and Uber and you are nothing to them.


Yea, they said it was redispatched. I guess they just stopped lying about it lol


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Just continue to head for the ride and try to get the passenger Then call Lyft and tell them there is something wrong with their system because they sent two drivers for the same rider This causes mass confusion for the Lyft reps


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I got a ping, headed there and after a few minutes I got a text saying "Unfortunately, your ride with Alan has been canceled" The ride completely disappeared from my ride history so I can't just go into the ride and get my $5. Decided that it isn't worth it to go back and forth with support because I already know that is going to take too much time for only $5. Has anyone else seen this wording? Usually it says "Pax has canceled the Lyft request", I have never seen this wording before. Is this a new sneaky Lyft tactic to get out of paying cancellation fees?


I've not had a < 2 min ride cancellation in awhile, so I can't remember the wording that shows up on my screen. But the cancellations have always shown up on my ride history.
I'm also curious if these cancellations are no longer being logged on our ride history.
Hopefully some drivers can weight in.
Because that's BS if this is a new trick.



Bob Reynolds said:


> Just continue to head for the ride and try to get the passenger Then call Lyft and tell them there is something wrong with their system because they sent two drivers for the same rider This causes mass confusion for the Lyft reps


Saying hello causes mass confusion for Lyft reps. I'd be very surprised if your idea works.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes it does work. Been there done that got the t-shirt. It works really well when you call the rider and explain the kind of car you are driving and to make sure they get into the right car because there are a lot of fake rideshare drivers out today. Be sure to tell the to not get into any other car but yours. I used this technique when Lyft started this crap. It eventually stopped.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Yes it does work. Been there done that got the t-shirt. It works really well when you call the rider and explain the kind of car you are driving and to make sure they get into the right car because there are a lot of fake rideshare drivers out today. Be sure to tell the to not get into any other car but yours. I used this technique when Lyft started this crap. It eventually stopped.


Well there ya have it. Nice. ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hagong said:


> Usually, Lyft redispatches to a closer driver.
> Then, when you try to get a cancel fee, they'll state that you aren't making any progress towards the passenger that's why you're not eligible for a fee


That is exactly what they told me. This is the first time I didn't get a cancellation fee, even after I questioned their rationale. 


Foober_Lyftz said:


> Breach of contract. They pull this shit still on the lux level even. But unfortunately on lux there is no ride swap just a ride taken away and you most likely wont get another one the rest of the day. Shocking to me that this hasnt been the next class action suit yet


I have always been surprised that with all the lawsuit issues they have had that they would choose to lie about redispatching rides, that always seemed like a bad business decision and kind of dumb. Just say it was redispatched, don't lie about it, especially when it can be proven so easy....but I guess they finally wised up. I always thought there would be a class action about that also


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> I got a ping, headed there and after a few minutes I got a text saying "Unfortunately, your ride with Alan has been canceled" The ride completely disappeared from my ride history so I can't just go into the ride and get my $5. Decided that it isn't worth it to go back and forth with support because I already know that is going to take too much time for only $5. Has anyone else seen this wording? Usually it says "Pax has canceled the Lyft request", I have never seen this wording before. Is this a new sneaky Lyft tactic to get out of paying cancellation fees?


...hey guys...invest in a memory card,download AZ screen recording software,get a software to transfer recording to sd card,or perhaps there is a recording software allowing to record straight to a memory card and you will have the record of everything...it records audio as well so you can record pax and the route with GPS ,whole lot...I would not drive without it...

P.S...just downloaded this one,seems it might be better than AZ screen recording,files goes straight to memory card :


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They pulled this with me yesterday. I went to pick up Alan though and he got switched real quick. So Alan was staying at a premium hotel I kind of was mad.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

June132017 said:


> They pulled this with me yesterday. I went to pick up Alan though and he got switched real quick. So Alan was staying at a premium hotel I kind of was mad.


While this redispatching garbage is going on with Lyft, as soon as you get the ping, you should immediately call EVERY rider and confirm their location, let them know you are on the way and tell them the year, make, model and COLOR of the vehicle you are driving.

Tell them there are a lot of fake ride sharing drivers out today and to make sure they don't get into any other vehicle. Then go on your way and attempt to pick them up even if Lyft cancels the ride.

If another driver is there, unless they have the same make, model and color as you, the rider will not want to get into their vehicle. You will need to get the rider in your vehicle and drive away as soon as possible so that you do not have to confront the other driver. Then call Lyft and tell them that their system is screwed up and they sent two drivers for the same person and you have the rider in your vehicle.

You may have to get the rider to cancel the ride and ping again so you have the ride on your app again. If that doesn't work (sometimes it will not give you the same rider again) just let Lyft know you picked up the rider and delivered them to the location they requested.

What Lyft is doing with this re-dispatching is not safe, not fair and it is confusing to the customer.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I hate it when you are on your way to pick up pax... then it switches you... instead of the awesome location , it switches you to an equivalent of a Walmart pick up! I effing curse and cancel the ride or shuffle the poor soul. Let the pax face the consequences of lyft decisions.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> I got a ping, headed there and after a few minutes I got a text saying "Unfortunately, your ride with Alan has been canceled" The ride completely disappeared from my ride history so I can't just go into the ride and get my $5. Decided that it isn't worth it to go back and forth with support because I already know that is going to take too much time for only $5. Has anyone else seen this wording? Usually it says "Pax has canceled the Lyft request", I have never seen this wording before. Is this a new sneaky Lyft tactic to get out of paying cancellation fees?


Always take screen shot of pings you accept, call when you have time and get your mone. 
Lyft done this to me on Lux rides but I've retaliated by doing in kind. Accept next ping then cancel 3 minutes later. Called customer service and insist they pass my report to supervisors. Somehow it seems to work, very few cancelations lately.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Glad we don't have Lyft where I am. The more I read about it, the more I want to avoid them like the plague. Both as a pax and as a driver.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh i had a shared ride get redespatched to me while I had shared pax in my car. Chick calls me up all pissed off that I had driven away from her. It took me a min to realize what happened cuz first I thought I got the wrong pax but I was sure I asked these guys what their name was. Ya so I realized her first driver must have cancelled the ride and lyft redespatched it to me. I wanted to cancel her pickup but noooooooo on Lyft you can't cancel shared pickups without cancelling the whole thing. **** lyft


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've never had this happen to me, but I was redirected once to a pickup that was closer to the original one they sent to me.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft's scams knows no bounds.


----------

